# [HELP THREAD] export Whatsapp Key crypt14 Android 11 - decrypting database



## sollo477 (May 31, 2021)

Hello dear xda users,

I wanted to transfer my WhatsApp to  a new phone. I have created a local backup and transferred it to the new phone. Though WhatsApp doesn't want to recognize it and just prompts me for the google drive backup. The number stayed the same and in the past I never had problems with that. The same things happens on my old phone. So now I have all the data, but I cannot use it. It would be sad for me to lose all my chatlogs (6 years). So I wanted to decrypt the database with the help of https://andreas-mausch.de/whatsapp-viewer/. Though I haven't found a recent and decent manual on how to get the WhatsApp Encryption Key from the newest app version and newest Android (crypt 14). I can root my phone if necessary. So if someone knows how to do that, may you please provide a manual or point me in the right direction?

Kind regards,

sollo477


----------



## James_Watson (Jun 1, 2021)

Ordinarily, you should be able to restore WhatsApp chatlog from your local backup.


----------



## Diegofre76 (Jun 1, 2021)

I have the same problem... i can´t restore from local file, i spent all my SMS verification codes, i have to wait til tomorrow to try again... ;(


----------



## sollo477 (Jun 1, 2021)

James_Watson said:


> Ordinarily, you should be able to restore WhatsApp chatlog from your local backup.

Click to collapse



I know, it always worked before. But now WhatsApp is just stupid. I also contacted the WhatsApp Support. They were like: "Well...tough luck. We can't help you." Maybe they should just give people an easy way to make an unencrypted export of all chats. I did everything according to the manuals and then the restore of the backup doesn't work. You don't even get any pop up, if something was wrong with the backup file or that WhatsApp cannot find any back ups on the phone. I have Threema as well, but most people I know don't use it.


----------



## mayur9890 (Jun 2, 2021)

I am also facing the same problems since yesterday.. And i am losing almost 3 yrs of my important chats due to this careless whatsapp bug. Anyone please help me in this..


----------



## mayur9890 (Jun 2, 2021)

mayur9890 said:


> I am also facing the same problems since yesterday.. And i am losing almost 3 yrs of my important chats due to this careless whatsapp bug. Anyone please help me in this..

Click to collapse



My backup database file is having crypt14 extension.. (usually it was crypt12) i already tried installing older Whatsapp version, rooted my phone and tried getting the key as well but whatsapp viewer saying invalid key as the file got skipped while authentication and activating whatsapp. Now i am stuck with a database file which i cant use and whatsapp is not at all concerned to help me with their system.


----------



## sollo477 (Jun 2, 2021)

That really sounds like a bug. So maybe I should just keep the backups for now till they are old enough to be opened or WhatsApp fixes the problem.


----------



## Oddking (Jun 3, 2021)

I saw this fix on another thread and it works

Copy the files ("msgstore.db.crypt14", "msgstore-YYYY-MM-DD.1.db.crypt14"...) in "internal storages/WhatsApp/Databases" on your old Android smartphone
Create the path "sdcard/WhatsApp/Databases" on your new Android smartphone and paste the copied files there
Install Whatsapp via Google Play Store on your new smartphone
Open Whatsapp and verify your phone numer (you have to use the same number as on your old smartphone)
When it asked you to grant access to your files for Google drive, ignore the message and instead close the app (press □ and wipe Whatsapp away)
Activate airplane mode
Open Whatsapp again and wait until you see the message that scanning is taking longer than usual. Press "skip" (don't know the English word, I'm also using Whatsapp in german) and in the new message also press "skip"
You should now see your local backup, press "restore backup"
Disable airplane mode and activate Wifi
Ignore the message regarding Google Drive and, when your backup has been restored (look at the progress bar at the bottom in the background), close the app
Open Whatsapp again and you should see now your old and new messages alltogether!


----------



## hansdok123 (Jun 3, 2021)

Oddking said:


> I saw this fix on another thread and it works
> 
> Copy the files ("msgstore.db.crypt14", "msgstore-YYYY-MM-DD.1.db.crypt14"...) in "internal storages/WhatsApp/Databases" on your old Android smartphone
> Create the path "sdcard/WhatsApp/Databases" on your new Android smartphone and paste the copied files there
> ...

Click to collapse



Can u give the thread link to this fix?


----------



## Oddking (Jun 3, 2021)

hansdok123 said:


> Can u give the thread link to this fix?

Click to collapse










						WhatsApp cannot detect local backup file
					

I did a backup for my messages then uninstalled WhatsApp. The next day, I reinstalled it for a quick thing and it restored locally without problems then I uninstalled it again. 2 weeks later, when I




					stackoverflow.com


----------



## mayur9890 (Jun 4, 2021)

*@sollo47..Did you tried any of the methods above.. My WhatsApp is stuck for verification for next 48 hrs and i wont be getting sms codes to verify. *


----------



## ovation1357 (Jun 6, 2021)

I just wanted to chip in to say that I am hitting exactly this issue right now. I wonder if it's a new bug in WhatsApp because just a couple of months ago I migrated really smoothly from my old Huawei P10 Lite to Pixel 4a and everything was fine.
Now I'm trying to migrate my wife from her Honor 9 (very similar to the P10) to a second Pixel 4a and WhatApp is being a nightmare! There are successful local and Google Drive backups on the old handset and all the messages are still present on that one, but when the new one restores from Google Drive, it only seems to retrieve the media files and none of the Chat history.

I've copied over the latest msgstore.db.crypt12 file but WhatsApp didn't seem to detect it and went back to Google Drive again. Now I've exhausted my verification options for a couple of hours so will have to wait (seriously! I've used 2-3 SMS codes and about 3 phone verifications trying to sort this out!!)

One thing I've noticed, which I really hope isn't going to be a big problem is that when it creates its own new database when restoring from Google Drive it's got a `crypt14` extension.

When I'm able to retry the verification I am going to try as above and put it into flight mode before attempting a restore so that it is forced to look at the local files for options.

Every other App on the damn planet includes menu options for both Backup and Restore, so what does WhatsApp only have Backup and make it damn near impossible to do a proper restore.  :-(

I'll update with any progress.


----------



## ovation1357 (Jun 7, 2021)

Well... I'm no further forward :-(
I tried downgrading the App to 2.21.8.17 and then following these instructions: https://stackoverflow.com/a/67756993/4915304
By putting the phone into flight mode and skipping the internet checks the application _did_ then discover a local backup file however it then failed to Restore it :-(
There's a possiblity this failure was my fault... I've discovered that on my wife's phone there's an old Directory from 2020 containin backups, and then the external SD card has more recent ones... I'd accidentally copied the wrong ones, which I realised when it offered to restore the newest backup from nearly a year ago :-(  So before accepting, I thought I'd try my luck and I replaced the msgstore.db.crypt12 via adb push to be the up-to-date one. I was hoping that it might not care. The reason for it failing was not displayed but now there's no option to restore unless I reset the app, which means waiting another 4+ hours before they'll give me a new verification code :-(

I also tried purchasing WonderShare MobileTrans as it claimed to be the only option to enable restoration of messages without reinstalling/resetting the installed application. Unfortunately that's of no use to me because it required the Source Phone to have WhatApp verified and active in order to capture the backup that it needs! Under the hood it's entirely reliant upon 'adb' access to the phone and I'm sceptical as to whether it will even work with the newer versions of WhatsApp.
On both the Android 8 source phone and A11 destination phone, it pops up with a warning that the application was built for an older version of Android and might not work ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I'm sooooo annoyed about this now. If it wasn't for the fact that so many friend and family are only using WhatsApp I'd uninstall it now and use something more open instead.


----------



## groovy909 (Jun 9, 2021)

I had the same problem yesterday!  Spent ALL DAY trying to restore my WhatsApp local backup (I've done it before a million times and no problems).
Looks like there is a problem with the latest version (2.21.10.16) restoring local backups.
I downloaded an older version apk (WhatsApp Messenger 2.21.6.17 from apkmirror) and copied to my internal storage.
Went through the normal process of instaling and verifying my number... IT FOUND MY LOCAL BACKUP!!!!
I thought I had lost all my chats from the last 4 years or so!
Try it and good luck!


----------



## orka1323 (Jun 27, 2021)

@groovy909 and all others. Many thanks for help and all the hints here. After 24 hours of using hating speak, I was able to restore least 2 years old back up.

- the downgrade of Facebook Whats-app helped and I have least something.

Many thank for awesome community and please keep the great work.


----------



## laiome (Jul 6, 2021)

sollo477 said:


> Hello dear xda users,
> 
> I wanted to transfer my WhatsApp to  a new phone. I have created a local backup and transferred it to the new phone. Though WhatsApp doesn't want to recognize it and just prompts me for the google drive backup. The number stayed the same and in the past I never had problems with that. The same things happens on my old phone. So now I have all the data, but I cannot use it. It would be sad for me to lose all my chatlogs (6 years). So I wanted to decrypt the database with the help of https://andreas-mausch.de/whatsapp-viewer/. Though I haven't found a recent and decent manual on how to get the WhatsApp Encryption Key from the newest app version and newest Android (crypt 14). I can root my phone if necessary. So if someone knows how to do that, may you please provide a manual or point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My suggestion is to root your phone...it's way much easier to get the key.
Concerning whatsapp-viewer...I suggest you another parser for crypting/decrypting/viewing whatsapp databases: https://github.com/B16f00t/whapa 
It works very nicely...one you have the key of course.
L


----------



## VD171 (Jul 23, 2021)

Anybody can decrypt msgstore.db.crypt14 ???


----------



## sollo477 (Aug 9, 2021)

Hey guys, I was very busy the last few month and couldn't afford to lock myself out of WhatsApp again due to the limitation on the 2FA. So I have tried it as well with an older WhatsApp version from February 2021 and it still didn't work. I will go for the solution of rooting my phone once get the key and then unroot it again. Then I can use the offered Whapa Extractor to extract the old backup. Although since I can't merge the new database with the old one I will just keep the encrypted old database one for references. It's sad and I wish there would be another solution, since I am now forced to use google drive to backup my data for the future. 

Unless you know a better solution to backup Whatsapp locally and can guarantee that a restore will be possible in the future. I would even pay for that.


----------



## VD171 (Aug 9, 2021)

Certainly, titaniumbackup is the best option.


----------



## sollo477 (Aug 9, 2021)

VD171 said:


> Certainly, titaniumbackup is the best option.

Click to collapse



Does it also work when I restore it to a different android phone?


----------



## sollo477 (May 31, 2021)

Hello dear xda users,

I wanted to transfer my WhatsApp to  a new phone. I have created a local backup and transferred it to the new phone. Though WhatsApp doesn't want to recognize it and just prompts me for the google drive backup. The number stayed the same and in the past I never had problems with that. The same things happens on my old phone. So now I have all the data, but I cannot use it. It would be sad for me to lose all my chatlogs (6 years). So I wanted to decrypt the database with the help of https://andreas-mausch.de/whatsapp-viewer/. Though I haven't found a recent and decent manual on how to get the WhatsApp Encryption Key from the newest app version and newest Android (crypt 14). I can root my phone if necessary. So if someone knows how to do that, may you please provide a manual or point me in the right direction?

Kind regards,

sollo477


----------



## VD171 (Aug 9, 2021)

sollo477 said:


> Does it also work when I restore it to a different android phone?

Click to collapse



Yes, of course.


----------



## huuur (Aug 11, 2021)

laiome said:


> My suggestion is to root your phone...it's way much easier to get the key.
> Concerning whatsapp-viewer...I suggest you another parser for crypting/decrypting/viewing whatsapp databases: https://github.com/B16f00t/whapa
> It works very nicely...one you have the key of course.
> L

Click to collapse



As it says, so far it works up to ver. 2.21.9.14


----------



## huuur (Aug 11, 2021)

My understanding for the current situation, in order to restore local data successfully, it's recommended to use the same Whatsapp version which was installed on the (old) phone when data was created.

For database decryption, methods are still limited due to Whatsapp ongoing updates, however it's recommended to save the database along with its obtained key (keep a record of latest Whatsapp ver.#) for later decrypting if the current methods are failed.


----------



## VD171 (Aug 11, 2021)

VD171 said:


> Certainly, titaniumbackup is the best option.

Click to collapse



As I said, certainly titaniumbackup is the best option.


----------



## artfelin1 (Aug 15, 2021)

groovy909 said:


> I had the same problem yesterday!  Spent ALL DAY trying to restore my WhatsApp local backup (I've done it before a million times and no problems).
> Looks like there is a problem with the latest version (2.21.10.16) restoring local backups.
> I downloaded an older version apk (WhatsApp Messenger 2.21.6.17 from apkmirror) and copied to my internal storage.
> Went through the normal process of instaling and verifying my number... IT FOUND MY LOCAL BACKUP!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks @groovy909 u save my day.. After 3 days not even works on my new phone android 11. This tricks works better


----------



## saddam0555 (Aug 16, 2021)

sollo477 said:


> Hello dear xda users,
> 
> I wanted to transfer my WhatsApp to  a new phone. I have created a local backup and transferred it to the new phone. Though WhatsApp doesn't want to recognize it and just prompts me for the google drive backup. The number stayed the same and in the past I never had problems with that. The same things happens on my old phone. So now I have all the data, but I cannot use it. It would be sad for me to lose all my chatlogs (6 years). So I wanted to decrypt the database with the help of https://andreas-mausch.de/whatsapp-viewer/. Though I haven't found a recent and decent manual on how to get the WhatsApp Encryption Key from the newest app version and newest Android (crypt 14). I can root my phone if necessary. So if someone knows how to do that, may you please provide a manual or point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i found a solution. just rename all backup files 
remove date from all files. it only look as msgstore.db.crypt14
and save thme on same location on internal storage 
Location: 
Internal storage>whatsapp>Databese
and here in the database folder, you save all the rename files and uninstall the WhatsApp and reinstall from the google play store, and boom. 
your backup is ready to restore.
Thanks, me later if this worked for you


----------



## VD171 (Aug 16, 2021)

We don't want to restore the database.
We want do decrypt it and get the plain msgstore.db file.


----------



## VD171 (Aug 24, 2021)

Now, I can decrypt perfectly crypt14 files using the soon released WHATSAPP VIEWER *v1.15* by Andreas Mausch  
How to do:

```
"WhatsApp Viewer.exe" -decrypt14 msgstore-2016-10-22.1.db.crypt14 whatsapp.cryptkey14 decrypted.db
```
Download:


			https://github.com/andreas-mausch/whatsapp-viewer/releases/download/v1.15/WhatsApp.Viewer.zip
		

Official website:





						WhatsApp Viewer
					






					andreas-mausch.de


----------



## mbahena (Sep 2, 2021)

Anybody can decrypt msgstore.db.crypt14 ?


----------



## VD171 (Sep 2, 2021)

mbahena said:


> Anybody can decrypt msgstore.db.crypt14 ?

Click to collapse



Yes, as I explained on previous reply.


----------



## mbahena (Sep 2, 2021)

VD171 said:


> Yes, as I explained on previous reply.

Click to collapse



What about the key?


----------



## seemebreakthis (Sep 2, 2021)

Took me a long time to figure out, as most of the info out there on key retrieval seems to concentrate on non-rooted devices.  I have a rooted phone.

Answer turns out to be really simple.  Location of the key file is /data/data/com.whatsapp/files/key

So my intention is to merge two .db.crypt14 together.  Now I have 2 crypt14 DBs and two corresponding key files.  I guess it should be easy with https://github.com/B16f00t/whapa .  But I have zero knowledge of python and the author says the windows version is way buggier than linux (which I don't have).  I can foresee a fun ride and late nights trying to pull this off.....  any pointer appreciated !!


----------



## VD171 (Sep 2, 2021)

mbahena said:


> What about the key?

Click to collapse



You need root to extract it.

```
/data/data/com.whatsapp/files/key
```


----------



## VD171 (Sep 2, 2021)

seemebreakthis said:


> Took me a long time to figure out, as most of the info out there on key retrieval seems to concentrate on non-rooted devices.  I have a rooted phone.
> 
> Answer turns out to be really simple.  Location of the key file is /data/data/com.whatsapp/files/key
> 
> So my intention is to merge two .db.crypt14 together.  Now I have 2 crypt14 DBs and two corresponding key files.  I guess it should be easy with https://github.com/B16f00t/whapa .  But I have zero knowledge of python and the author says the windows version is way buggier than linux (which I don't have).  I can foresee a fun ride and late nights trying to pull this off.....  any pointer appreciated !!

Click to collapse



You can't merge two different databases of whatsapp.
Many tables has trigger by line id, if you merge them, certainly it will crash.


----------



## seemebreakthis (Sep 3, 2021)

VD171 said:


> You can't merge two different databases of whatsapp.
> Many tables has trigger by line id, if you merge them, certainly it will crash.

Click to collapse



Validated... at least not with the "whapa" tool I mentioned several comments above.  So for others who try to go down this path, don't waste time.

What I did was - I installed an ubuntu virtual machine, installed python3 (plus other dependencies that "whapa" needs), installed whapa from https://github.com/B16f00t/whapa, ran it, then saw the message that I captured below that says "The generated (merged) filed is for analysis purposes, not for restoring on the phone, due to the fact that many tables have been omitted".

So, there you go.


----------



## VD171 (Sep 3, 2021)

seemebreakthis said:


> Validated... at least not with the "whapa" tool I mentioned several comments above.  So for others who try to go down this path, don't waste time.
> 
> What I did was - I installed an ubuntu virtual machine, installed python3 (plus other dependencies that "whapa" needs), installed whapa from https://github.com/B16f00t/whapa, ran it, then saw the message that I captured below that says "The generated (merged) filed is for analysis purposes, not for restoring on the phone, due to the fact that many tables have been omitted".
> 
> So, there you go.

Click to collapse



Due to structure of the whatsapp database, that is obvious.
Sad...


----------



## vodkasolution (Oct 1, 2021)

VD171 said:


> Now, I can decrypt perfectly crypt14 files using the soon released WHATSAPP VIEWER *v1.15* by Andreas Mausch
> How to do:
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm looking to decrypt my msgstore but I don't understand where did you run that code, can you explain please? If I run the exe with those as options I get "Expected key filesize of 158 bytes does not match"


----------



## VD171 (Oct 1, 2021)

vodkasolution said:


> I'm looking to decrypt my msgstore but I don't understand where did you run that code, can you explain please? If I run the exe with those as options I get "Expected key filesize of 158 bytes does not match"

Click to collapse



On command line.


----------



## sorryholiss (Oct 8, 2021)

I’ve been having the same problem, recently my whatsapp crashed and i lost all my chats, when I tried to recover with my drive backup it didn’t work, tried with the local database and it didn’t work either, i even tried on a new phone but the three times the recovering got stuck at 24% and then failed, tried with an older database that I had and still nothing, I don’t know anything about scripting or decrypting and even if I knew my database is a few days old so the apps that do that don’t support my whatsapp version either way, so i can’t even try that to save my most important chats, I don’t know if it’s a whatsapp bug or what but I’ll try restoring my databases once whatsapp release a new update, but if anyone knows if there’s any option left or if there’s no hope at all just let me know, ty


----------



## водка-матрёшка-балалайка (Oct 11, 2021)

VD171 said:


> You need root to extract it.
> 
> ```
> /data/data/com.whatsapp/files/key
> ```

Click to collapse



а что делать если есть только папка Databases?


----------



## sollo477 (May 31, 2021)

Hello dear xda users,

I wanted to transfer my WhatsApp to  a new phone. I have created a local backup and transferred it to the new phone. Though WhatsApp doesn't want to recognize it and just prompts me for the google drive backup. The number stayed the same and in the past I never had problems with that. The same things happens on my old phone. So now I have all the data, but I cannot use it. It would be sad for me to lose all my chatlogs (6 years). So I wanted to decrypt the database with the help of https://andreas-mausch.de/whatsapp-viewer/. Though I haven't found a recent and decent manual on how to get the WhatsApp Encryption Key from the newest app version and newest Android (crypt 14). I can root my phone if necessary. So if someone knows how to do that, may you please provide a manual or point me in the right direction?

Kind regards,

sollo477


----------



## водка-матрёшка-балалайка (Oct 11, 2021)

получится ли посмотреть переписку, если есть только папка dadabases?


----------



## VD171 (Oct 11, 2021)

водка-матрёшка-балалайка said:


> а что делать если есть только папка Databases?

Click to collapse



English only.


----------



## Marc262 (Oct 25, 2021)

hello,
I have the same problem 
I paid someone with a rooted mobile phone.
This key file never changes during the years? so with the new key I should be able to read a 16 month old local backup? I deactivated all googledrive backups. they are new.


----------



## Marc262 (Oct 26, 2021)

I paid someone to install newest version of whatsapp in my name to generate and get the key.dat file.
Now i used https://whatcrypt.com to load up sucessfully the key.
Than I tried to decrypt my msgstore.db.crypt12 file that I created as a local backup on 3th july 2020.
Than I get an error message:

We have scanned the file header of your encrypted database and have determined that we do not have a matching crypt key. You MUST upload your crypt key BEFORE we can perform any database decryptions.

what have I done wrong?


----------



## VD171 (Oct 26, 2021)

Marc262 said:


> I paid someone to install newest version of whatsapp in my name to generate and get the key.dat file.
> Now i used https://whatcrypt.com to load up sucessfully the key.
> Than I tried to decrypt my msgstore.db.crypt12 file that I created as a local backup on 3th july 2020.
> Than I get an error message:
> ...

Click to collapse



You cant generate a key file.
You need to extract it from respectively whatsapp account files.


----------



## Marc262 (Oct 26, 2021)

VD171 said:


> You cant generate a key file.
> You need to extract it from respectively whatsapp account files.

Click to collapse



yes. I paid someone with a rooted android phone.
He copied the original key.dat from data/data and sent me by email.

but whatsapp viewer says: invalid key when I try to decrypt my database form july 2020.


----------



## VD171 (Oct 26, 2021)

Marc262 said:


> yes. I paid someone with a rooted android phone.
> He copied the original key.dat from data/data and sent me by email.
> 
> but whatsapp viewer says: invalid key when I try to decrypt my database form july 2020.

Click to collapse



Once your phone number is registered again, you get a new key file.


----------



## Marc262 (Oct 26, 2021)

VD171 said:


> Once your phone number is registered again, you get a new key file.

Click to collapse



really? than all my efforts an paying for nothing :/
I still have the old Samsung S8+ with which I made the backup. Does it have to be any samsung s8+ or must it be exactly the device with which i created the original back up?

if I really need my old samsung s8+: it sounds extrem complicate to root it and I would lose my data on that phone?
thank you for helping!


----------



## VD171 (Oct 26, 2021)

Marc262 said:


> really? than all my efforts an paying for nothing :/
> I still have the old Samsung S8+ with which I made the backup. Does it have to be any samsung s8+ or must it be exactly the device with which i created the original back up?
> 
> if I really need my old samsung s8+: it sounds extrem complicate to root it and I would lose my data on that phone?
> thank you for helping!

Click to collapse



Yes, my friend.
Im sorry.
I suggest you to extract all crypt files once you can, and then compress then again for backuping.


----------



## Marc262 (Nov 2, 2021)

VD171 said:


> Yes, my friend.
> Im sorry.
> I suggest you to extract all crypt files once you can, and then compress then again for backuping.

Click to collapse



Hello,
obviously the old key is enough, because it worked now! How do you exlain that?

After desperated days, weeks and months I was able to read my 18 months old crypt file!
All other possibilities in this forum thread didn´t work for me.

What I did: I paid someone with a rooted android Phone to install whatsapp in my name.

He copied the original key.dat from data/data and sent me by email.

whatsapp viewer said: "invalid key" when I try to decrypt my database form july 2020

But Backuptrans (free trial version) accepted the new key automatically and decryptet 20 messages.
After this I bought backuptrans. There are discout codes you will find while googeling, so it gets cheaper.
I paid 26 euros with taxes. Thats ok.

After that backuptrans decryptet 350 thousand messages! wow


----------



## VD171 (Nov 2, 2021)

Marc262 said:


> Hello,
> obviously the old key is enough, because it worked now! How do you exlain that? How do you explain my success?
> 
> After desperatede days, weeks and months I was able to read my 18 year old crypt file!
> ...

Click to collapse



This means you used the specific EXACTLY key file for decrypting the database.
You had a very good luck  
Good work, my friend


----------



## Marc262 (Nov 3, 2021)

If Whatsapp creates a totally New key for every phone than it would be impossible to use an old local Backup on a new phone? But as far as I remember Whatsapp can use the last local Backup from the old phone for the New phone?

Maybe key file is a bit different But not totally? Maybe backuptrans can still read the core of the key and use it?
All other simple Softwares didn't accept the key from another phone.

You can't believe how happy I am. Because I need my decrypted file for Court to proof that I am right  ) thats why I desperately fought and tried everything to get it back. Many sleepless nights  )


----------



## prvnktl (Nov 6, 2021)

Anyone know here, how to modify whatsapp chat.


----------



## xda.ind (Nov 7, 2021)

sollo477 said:


> Hello dear xda users,
> 
> I wanted to transfer my WhatsApp to  a new phone. I have created a local backup and transferred it to the new phone. Though WhatsApp doesn't want to recognize it and just prompts me for the google drive backup. The number stayed the same and in the past I never had problems with that. The same things happens on my old phone. So now I have all the data, but I cannot use it. It would be sad for me to lose all my chatlogs (6 years). So I wanted to decrypt the database with the help of https://andreas-mausch.de/whatsapp-viewer/. Though I haven't found a recent and decent manual on how to get the WhatsApp Encryption Key from the newest app version and newest Android (crypt 14). I can root my phone if necessary. So if someone knows how to do that, may you please provide a manual or point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You may try two things mentioned below:
1. Without Internet 
In your older phone use the WhatsApp as you were using it before then create a local backup.
Make sure the backup is fully processed and the backup date and time matches the database date and time.

Now In your new phone remove the Gmail account from settings options. Share the backup and the WhatsApp app from old phone to new phone.

Now do the registration process, it will work.

2. Through Internet
Online Backup whatsapp chat to gmail account(DO have a local whatsap backup also)/
Now, off the internet and uninstall whatsapp.

GO to the new phone, ON internet  and login your same gmail account in the gmail app.
Install whatsap and do the registraion process and select the gmail account when prompted.
your chat history will be downloaded and media download would be asked.


HOPE THIS WORKS.


----------



## nechuba93 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi there!
I'm a little bit lost a this thread.

I have one question:
Is it possible to get the decryption key installing WhatsApp at a new rooted phone and use it to decrypt an old backup?

It seems to be working for Marc262


----------



## Bola king (Nov 9, 2021)

Unfortunately I tried to install the older version but it's not installing. It keeps asking me to update to the latest version. Please what can I do. My local backup database has crypt14 extension and WhatsApp isn't allowing me to restore backup from local backup on my phone internal memory. I don't want to lose over 6 years of information


----------



## Bola king (Nov 9, 2021)

xda.ind said:


> You may try two things mentioned below:
> 1. Without Internet
> In your older phone use the WhatsApp as you were using it before then create a local backup.
> Make sure the backup is fully processed and the backup date and time matches the database date and time.
> ...

Click to collapse



PLEASE    HELP 
I am relatively new here
I have the similar problem with my whatsapp business. i was unable to backup on google drive for over a week. I therefore decided to transfer my whatsapp business to a new phone. Before the transfer, i created a local backup on my old phone and copied the backup local to my new phone. I installed whatsapp business on the new phone and followed the process, it did not recognize my local backup but only saw my google drive but could not restore old backup from my google account.

After awhile of it not restoring, i decided to uninstall whatsapp on my new phone and reinstall it on my old phone. Unfortunately, it hanged and i tried everything including restarting my phone. Then i uninstalled the whatsapp on my old phone to reinstall again, surprisely all my whatsapp data and information disappeared after uninstalling. I have tried to unistalled and reinstall several times but still can not get back my data. I even transfered my initial local backup to my old phone but whatsapp still does not recognize it or allow me to restore from it.

I will be very grateful if you are able to assist me. I am about to lose over 6 years of very important information


----------



## Marc262 (Nov 9, 2021)

nechuba93 said:


> Hi there!
> I'm a little bit lost a this thread.
> 
> I have one question:
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, yes luckily it worked for me like described:

What I did: I paid someone with a rooted android Phone to install whatsapp in my name.

He copied the original key.dat from data/data and sent me by email.

whatsapp viewer said: "invalid key" when I try to decrypt my database from july 2020

But Backuptrans (free trial version) accepted the new key automatically and decryptet 20 messages.
After this I bought backuptrans. There are discout codes you will find while googeling, so it gets cheaper.
I paid 26 euros with taxes. Thats ok.

After that backuptrans decryptet 350 thousand messages! wow


----------



## xda.ind (Dec 9, 2021)

Bola king said:


> PLEASE    HELP
> I am relatively new here
> I have the similar problem with my whatsapp business. i was unable to backup on google drive for over a week. I therefore decided to transfer my whatsapp business to a new phone. Before the transfer, i created a local backup on my old phone and copied the backup local to my new phone. I installed whatsapp business on the new phone and followed the process, it did not recognize my local backup but only saw my google drive but could not restore old backup from my google account.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just for checking I followed the steps n successfully restored my july2019 messages, I don't understand why yours is not happening. 

May be you didn't copy paste the backup in the right location.
Which android version your  phone is running?


----------



## drasterlx (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello

I installed whatsapp 2.11.431 in phone with android 8.1(lg g4) made a backup with helium and adb ... after that reinstalled latest version.. everything ok... continue working and usual.
To clone whatsapp without verification... moved the backup to a phone with android 4.0.4... installed whatsapp 2.11.431 with helium restore the backup... reinstaled latest whatsapp and works really good... both phone with same whatsapp..
Yesterday made same steps in a phone with android 10(samsung a6)... but then of install latest whatsapp .. it requested phone verification.... but the other 2 phones continue working ok..

Made similar test with other whatsapp number in same android 10... backup ... restore in android 4.0.4 and work well...

Any one made similar test? why a backup from android 8.1 dont work in android 10 but yes in 4.0.4...

I am really lost... i want to move my whastapp to the android 10 phone.. i cant do the verification because i am out of my country and the line dont have signal :S

Android 8.1 rooted
Android 10 no rooted
Android 4.0.4 no rooted

Any help?

Thanks


----------



## sollo477 (May 31, 2021)

Hello dear xda users,

I wanted to transfer my WhatsApp to  a new phone. I have created a local backup and transferred it to the new phone. Though WhatsApp doesn't want to recognize it and just prompts me for the google drive backup. The number stayed the same and in the past I never had problems with that. The same things happens on my old phone. So now I have all the data, but I cannot use it. It would be sad for me to lose all my chatlogs (6 years). So I wanted to decrypt the database with the help of https://andreas-mausch.de/whatsapp-viewer/. Though I haven't found a recent and decent manual on how to get the WhatsApp Encryption Key from the newest app version and newest Android (crypt 14). I can root my phone if necessary. So if someone knows how to do that, may you please provide a manual or point me in the right direction?

Kind regards,

sollo477


----------



## nousee (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi all, 

I've got a xiaomi redmi note 8 pro rooted. I've run titanium backup for extracting the whatsapp key and it doesn't match with the crypt14 databases I need to decrypt. Does anybody knows if it could be due to the whatsapp version? I mean, the version I have now installed on my xiaomi is not probably the same which was installed when the cypt14 databases were creaated. 
On the other hand, why Couldn't i see the /data/whatsapp.com/database folder ? I can't find the key nowhere in spite of being root. 
Any ideas are appreciated!

Thanks so much!


----------



## nousee (Apr 7, 2022)

VD171 said:


> You need root to extract it.
> 
> ```
> /data/data/com.whatsapp/files/key
> ```

Click to collapse



I have a rooted xiaomi 8 pro but I can't see that folder. Any idea please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## VD171 (Apr 7, 2022)

nousee said:


> I have a rooted xiaomi 8 pro but I can't see that folder. Any idea please? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



If you can't find the folder /data/data/package.name so, the package.name is not installed or the folder was deleted manually.


----------



## nousee (Apr 7, 2022)

VD171 said:


> If you can't find the folder /data/data/package.name so, the package.name is not installed or the folder was deleted manually.

Click to collapse



Thanks por the response but the app is installed (whatsapp app). This is a redmi note 8 pro running global 12.5.1 RGGMIXM and that /data/data directory only contains the following directories: 
- com.google.android.gms
- com.jrummy.root.browserfree 

Not sure which is the reason but before flashing to that room I can see that database directory inside the whatsapp folder.


----------



## VD171 (Apr 7, 2022)

nousee said:


> Thanks por the response but the app is installed (whatsapp app). This is a redmi note 8 pro running global 12.5.1 RGGMIXM and that /data/data directory only contains the following directories:
> - com.google.android.gms
> - com.jrummy.root.browserfree
> 
> Not sure which is the reason but before flashing to that room I can see that database directory inside the whatsapp folder.

Click to collapse



You can see only those folder because the app didn't get root.
You need to grant root to the app before to inspect folders of other apps.


----------



## nousee (Apr 9, 2022)

VD171 said:


> You can see only those folder because the app didn't get root.
> You need to grant root to the app before to inspect folders of other apps.

Click to collapse



Thanks VD171, that's weird, afaIk the app "File manager" has just root grants, the option "show hidden files and folders" is checked aswell.
Any other idea? Or any other file explorer you could recommend me?

Thanks so much!


----------



## nousee (Apr 9, 2022)

Hello, anybody knows if for decrypting old whatsapp databases (msgstore.db.crypt14) I need to get the key from the same whatsapp version installed then? The thing is that I managed to get the key from a recent whatsapp version installed but that key doesn't decrypt the old crypt14 databases. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## VD171 (Apr 9, 2022)

nousee said:


> Thanks VD171, that's weird, afaIk the app "File manager" has just root grants, the option "show hidden files and folders" is checked aswell.
> Any other idea? Or any other file explorer you could recommend me?
> 
> Thanks so much!

Click to collapse



Try another file manager.


----------



## VD171 (Apr 9, 2022)

nousee said:


> Hello, anybody knows if for decrypting old whatsapp databases (msgstore.db.crypt14) I need to get the key from the same whatsapp version installed then? The thing is that I managed to get the key from a recent whatsapp version installed but that key doesn't decrypt the old crypt14 databases.
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



The version of whatsapp does not matter, the key file is same.


----------



## user4302 (Apr 13, 2022)

VD171 said:


> Yes, as I explained on previous reply.

Click to collapse



says i have the wrong key
i made the backup today, and i copied the key file today as well from the same device.

the command i use
"WhatsApp Viewer.exe" -decrypt14 "D:\User\Downloads\Whatsapp DB tools\2msgstore.db.crypt14" "D:\User\Downloads\Whatsapp DB tools\key" 2msgstore.db.crypt14.decrypted.db

the error i get


----------



## VD171 (Apr 13, 2022)

user4302 said:


> says i have the wrong key
> i made the backup today, and i copied the key file today as well from the same device.
> 
> the command i use
> ...

Click to collapse



Try: https://github.com/ElDavoo/WhatsApp-Crypt14-Crypt15-Decrypter
Good luck


----------



## aIecxs (Apr 13, 2022)

nousee said:


> VD171 said:
> 
> 
> > You need root to extract it.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



starting from api level 30 android:allowBackup="false" is ignored, one can just adb backup <pkgname> (untested)
https://www.xda-developers.com/android-11-force-app-local-backup-restore-handicap-cloud-backup


----------



## user4302 (Apr 16, 2022)

VD171 said:


> Try: https://github.com/ElDavoo/WhatsApp-Crypt14-Crypt15-Decrypter
> Good luck

Click to collapse



this works, thanks loads.

for anyone who needs to know, i used this command
python ./decrypt14_15.py "D:\User\Downloads\Whatsapp DB tools\key" "D:\User\Downloads\Whatsapp DB tools\1msgstore.db.crypt14" "D:\User\Downloads\Whatsapp DB tools\1msgstore.decrypted.db"


----------



## VD171 (Apr 16, 2022)

user4302 said:


> this works, thanks loads.
> 
> for anyone who needs to know, i used this command
> python ./decrypt14_15.py "D:\User\Downloads\Whatsapp DB tools\key" "D:\User\Downloads\Whatsapp DB tools\1msgstore.db.crypt14" "D:\User\Downloads\Whatsapp DB tools\1msgstore.decrypted.db"

Click to collapse



Good work, my friend.
Definitely, that tool by ElDavoo is the fasttest tool for decrypting crypt14 files.


----------



## Rovyo (May 13, 2022)

Hello,

i want to restore some old chat from my WhatsApp from the CRYPT14 backup file. 

i have installed WhatsApp in the new phone which is rooted and get the key from it. 
then i get the CRYPT14 bakcup file from the old phone. 

can i decrypt the file using this key i have in the new phone ? 
of curse is same version of WhatsApp and same phone number 

can you please help me on that ?


----------



## VD171 (May 14, 2022)

Rovyo said:


> Hello,
> 
> i want to restore some old chat from my WhatsApp from the CRYPT14 backup file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.
A new key is generated for every new login/signup.


----------



## Rovyo (May 14, 2022)

VD171 said:


> No.
> A new key is generated for every new login/signup.

Click to collapse



that mean my key not gonna work ?
how i can then get my chat history back from old phone ? (which is only in the crypt14 file) some are deleted and i want to restore them please ?


----------



## VD171 (May 14, 2022)

Rovyo said:


> that mean my key not gonna work ?
> how i can then get my chat history back from old phone ? (which is only in the crypt14 file) some are deleted and i want to restore them please ?

Click to collapse



Try restoring it at login/signup.
See "Restore from a local backup":





						How to restore your chat history | WhatsApp Help Center
					






					faq.whatsapp.com


----------



## Rovyo (May 23, 2022)

Marc262 said:


> Hello,
> obviously the old key is enough, because it worked now! How do you exlain that?
> 
> After desperated days, weeks and months I was able to read my 18 months old crypt file!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

can you explain how do you do it with backuptrans please ? 

i have the same issue and everything like your past problem.

I can not find in the trial of the tool a place where he is asking for bakcup and key 

Please need your help to decrypt mine also


----------



## Rovyo (Jul 5, 2022)

Hello guys. 



i need your help to decrypt a . crypt14 file 

the situation is i have the key and i have multiple .crypt14 file from different date. 

i want to decrypt one from the 8th may. 

When im using the key for that file it gives me an error. but when i try to decrypt other file from same WhatsApp and same phone dated on the 10th, 12th, 14th and so is working like a charm with the same key. 



i need a deleted conversation from the 8th that i want get back and don't know why is refusing to decrypt that file specifically. 



can someone help me please ?


----------



## sollo477 (May 31, 2021)

Hello dear xda users,

I wanted to transfer my WhatsApp to  a new phone. I have created a local backup and transferred it to the new phone. Though WhatsApp doesn't want to recognize it and just prompts me for the google drive backup. The number stayed the same and in the past I never had problems with that. The same things happens on my old phone. So now I have all the data, but I cannot use it. It would be sad for me to lose all my chatlogs (6 years). So I wanted to decrypt the database with the help of https://andreas-mausch.de/whatsapp-viewer/. Though I haven't found a recent and decent manual on how to get the WhatsApp Encryption Key from the newest app version and newest Android (crypt 14). I can root my phone if necessary. So if someone knows how to do that, may you please provide a manual or point me in the right direction?

Kind regards,

sollo477


----------



## anshelo2015 (Jul 9, 2022)

C:\Users\anshelo\Desktop\WhatsApp>python .
ktop\tool1\key" "C:\Users\anshelo\Desktop\
anshelo\Desktop\tool1\msgstore.db" "--forc
_ Crypt12/14 key loaded
[E] Server salt mismatch: b'\xa1\xee/\xda\
o\xb7#A\xda\xeb\x8e\n\xac:\xb8\x17\x07=\x1
xe0lB|3\x8b\xad\x08&\x83x_(\xb9n\x92f\x18\
[E] Google ID mismatch: b'\x7f\x95\xa9!t\x
k.o\xce\x8b1\xe6\x9b\xbe\xb2\xfc,\xa5{\xaa
 Database header parsed
[E] I can't recognize decrypted data. Decr
    The key probably does not match with t
 Done
the key is active on the cell phone

please help

command line to use
ipython ./decrypt14_15.py "C:\Users\anshelo\Desktop\tool1\key" "C:\Users\anshelo\Desktop\tool1\1msgstore.db.crypt14" "C:\Users\anshelo\Desktop\tool1\msgstore.db" "--force"_


----------



## Rovyo (Jul 12, 2022)

Hello,

I have same issue, I used key extracted from my phone to decrypt .14 files and worked for some db files but not the others i want.

I have some dates from 14 may and above (working)
The one i want is from 8 may --> not working 
Same Key, same device, same whatsapp 

Maybe a whaysapp version issue ? i dont know if it get updated between these dates.

I tried Python way, Whatsapp viewer way but all give same result, anyone can help me please ? 

thanks a lot
using this command python ./decrypt14_15.py "E:\WAP\key" "E:\WAP\1msgstore.db.crypt14" "E:\WAP\1msgstore.decrypted.db" --force 

i get :  
Server salt mismatch
Google ID mismatch
I can't recognize decrypted data. Decryption not successful.

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## himan1000 (Jul 27, 2022)

Apparently Whats app generates different types of keys. I have a backup with key 1 and key 2... and although a backup is quite recent the key is 3... hence decryption is not possible.....
I haven't tested whether you can decrypt it directly on your cell phone or with an older Whatsapp version...

If anyone tests it, please post here. Maybe I'll try it out soon...


----------



## Tennic (Dec 29, 2022)

I have the same problem that many users complained, I can't extract messages from my phone backup, not an old phone, but the one I'm currently using.

I open Whatsapp, make the backup, then enter the TWRP recovery and copy the KEY file to the DATA partition (SDCARD folder, and do CHMOD 755, otherwise I can't read it).

At this point, I connect the phone to the computer and without problems copy the KEY file to the computer, 158 bytes.

I copy the crypt14 backup file created a few minutes earlier from the phone to the computer.

I tried with various software, Whatsapp Viewer (on Windows), WhatsApp-Crypt14-Crypt15-Decrypter, and Whapa (both in Windows and in Linux), and none of them can decrypt the database, as if the key is wrong 

(my requirement is to open the database with another software in order to extract all the messages in long chat, the export provided by Whatsapp exports only in TXT format, and only a few months of messages, if I want also media file)


----------



## aIecxs (Dec 29, 2022)

no need to backup or decrypt because you have TWRP. just copy the plain msgstore.db database...


----------



## Tennic (Dec 29, 2022)

aIecxs said:


> no need to backup or decrypt because you have TWRP. just copy the plain msgstore.db database...

Click to collapse



The backup file is in "msgstore.db.crypt14" format, so it's encrypted, I don't have a backup in "msgstore.db" format, in fact, I don't have any file without the "crypt14" suffix 

Other files, such as "wa.db.crypt14" are then encrypted as well.

If, on the other hand, you mean the CHMOD command, if I simply copy the KEY file to the SDCARD folder, so that I can read it by connecting the phone to the computer, unfortunately it is not possible, "reading error" appears. If instead, after copying the KEY file to the SDCARD folder, I apply the CHMOD 755 command and restart the phone, the KEY file can be read and copied to the computer.


----------



## aIecxs (Dec 29, 2022)

sure you have /data/data/com.whatsapp/databases/msgstore.db



Tennic said:


> I open Whatsapp, make the backup, then enter the TWRP recovery

Click to collapse


----------



## Tennic (Dec 29, 2022)

aIecxs said:


> sure you have /data/data/com.whatsapp/databases/msgstore.db

Click to collapse



You're right, I hadn't seen them 

However, I tried to use them with WhatsApp Viewer, and a message appears "it seems like you tried to open an older WhatsApp database. Please try to use an older version of WhatsApp Viewer."

Obviously, the database is created with the latest version of WhatsApp currently downloadable from Google Play.
I tried the last 3 versions of WhatsApp Viewer but the same error message always appears.

Probably, it's not the backup that's too old, but it's the latest version of WhatsApp Viewer (v1.15) that doesn't recognize the backup files 
Tomorrow I will try with Whapa


----------

